

Hadoop on IBM Mainframe, what do you think? - stumpyfr
http://www-304.ibm.com/partnerworld/gsd/solutiondetails.do?solution=49589&expand=true&lc=en

======
dekhn
I'd be surprised if this was interesting to anybody except those who already
invested a lot in IBM z infrastructure.

~~~
stumpyfr
Many large compagnies (bank, telecom...) are still based on mainframe and
z/os. They want to move on Big Data technologies like Hadoop but not easy
because a major IT gap.

IBM try to help with that move, many not the best solution because it's more
Hadoop on Z/linux and not Z/os but still a interesting move from IBM to stay
on the race.

